# Please critique him



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am thinking of breeding Ciel #2. Can you critique him? If you say he isn't breeding material, I won't. FYI, sorry for the blurry pics, his color is light blue, the lighting sucks


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

the only problem area i can see is that his anal and ventrals are pretty long for a plakat. he's got nice coloration and body lines, a good spread and overlap between his dorsal and tail fins.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

If I did breed him, what colored female would be best for him?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

It depends on what you are breeding for. He has the same lines and finnage as my Fire Dragon Traditional Plakats. I plan on taking several 1st places with them this next spring show season. If you want Shortfin Halfmoon you'd have to breed him with a Shortfin Halfmoon female and then breed the F-1 offspring to maybe get Halfmoon back in F-2 or F-3. I sawthe blurry second picture and wondered who was posting one of mine without asking.







This is a better picture of one of my Traditionals:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am going to try for a dragon line. I bought him at Petsmart


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

he has no visible defects and his color is really good. I'd say go ahead and breed him!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

All I have to do is find a female for him.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Does Petsmart sell Dragon females? The Petco near me only sells Veitail and Crowntail females. There's a Petsmart 70 miles from where I live but I haven't been to it since last July. If you can't find one let me know and I can work something out with you. I have three different colored Dragon females to pick from.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I would love to buy a female from you, I just don't have a pay pal account.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Free and easy to set up a paypal account.

D'oh! Would of loved to of gotten one of those girls to go with my red/white metallic dragon I just bred lol. Maybe sometime in the future I'll get some from you. Love the rainbow looks, would love to try for some multi dragons.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have a bank account or job yet, so it's kind of hard to make one. xD


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If you want to keep the red dragon feature, you have to breed to another red dragon or something from that line. Chard's females looks great. Try to find a female with smaller ventrals and good fin overall.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with what everyone else said. However, I don't agree with your statement about not breeding just because someone else tells you not to. The only time I can think this would apply is to my silliness is wanting to breed a rosetail, which I no longer want to do. He's a beautiful fish, so I'm not sure how he couldn't be breeding material.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is a pet store fish, that's why I was hesitant


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Here we go again! Pet store Bettas*

I have on hand usually in the neighborhood of 2,000 Bettas. I have never in the last 5 plus years that I've gotten back into breeding and raising Bettas bought one single Betta outside of a Fish/Pet store. Although some of my lines are 8 to 10 generations (not inbred or line breeding) they are from the original Betta from Wal-mart or Petco or Petsmart. The Red Dragons I have are Halfmoon and breeding him with one will result in longfin dominating over shortfin in F-1 or the first generation. You will get a percentage of shortfin Halfmoons amd Traditional Plakats back in F-2. This is a picture of what I can do with pet store Bettas. As nicely as he looks now at 2 and a half months old he'll be going to the show next month. (My avatar is 7th generation originally from a Petco Yellow BFHM.)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

When I do breed him in maybe 6 months or so, I know he will be a good nest builder. His nest is maybe 5" long and wide


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL. Hey, if my rosetail male wasn't rosetail, he'd be one heck of a daddy. He tends to his bubble nest all day, every day. Even though he hasn't been with a girly.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Six months is a long time for a pet store betta, just because he could be 1.5 years old by then. But honestly, I see no issues with breeding pet store bettas as long as they are healthy and active. Sena hansler breeds mainly pet store bettas!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> LOL. Hey, if my rosetail male wasn't rosetail, he'd be one heck of a daddy. He tends to his bubble nest all day, every day. Even though he hasn't been with a girly.


What's the problem with rosetails? :shock: Too heavy fins?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I was thinking all last night, what if I tried creating my own line of CTPK's?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> What's the problem with rosetails? :shock: Too heavy fins?


X-factor fry. -sigh- The fish are sooooo pretty, though!

He does seem to wear himself out with his fins. He has to take little breaks occasionally when swimming.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Rosetails = X-factor*



valen1014 said:


> What's the problem with rosetails? :shock: Too heavy fins?


Rosetails tend to have deformities in the offspring, like Short flowery caudals, bad misaligned or enlarged scaling and basically small dwarvish Bettas. I had a line of "to die for" Green Butterfly Halfmoons that I had trouble producing males from. I'd get 3 males out of a spawn of over 100. So I outcrossed to a Blue Butterfly Halfmoon. The Blue BFHM father had a couple wonky scales and very mild Rosetail effects so I thought nothing of it. Bad mistake. I got this mess.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

WOAH. I wish I could have found those pictures before. Can I save them and put your username on the picture, for future references?


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> WOAH. I wish I could have found those pictures before. Can I save them and put your username on the picture, for future references?


Since you asked nicely, yes you may. Just one pretty please, I don't need sugar and honey on it though, LOL!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Chard56 said:


> Since you asked nicely, yes you may. Just one pretty please, I don't need sugar and honey on it though, LOL!


LOL.

Pretty pleaseeee!?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The first one is beautiful, the second....Um...I never thought I would say this about a betta but...He is ugly as sin


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

xShainax said:


> The first one is beautiful, the second....Um...I never thought I would say this about a betta but...He is ugly as sin


 Yeah, the first one was pretty colored but the finnage and scaling were horrible. The second ugly one, well; the Oscars didn't think either one of them were ugly.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I was thinking all last night, what if I tried creating my own line of CTPK's?


i'll have some ready this spring/summer if you need a starting point!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i'll have some ready this spring/summer if you need a starting point!


If I can't find a nice CT female to go with Ciel #2, I might see what you have.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I quit breeding them a couple years ago because they didn't sell fast enough to warrant taking up tank space. I may just try again and see what kind of response I get. They seem to be growing in popularity.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a pretty boy.


----------

